# DisplayCal...can anyone port it?



## james122333 (Jan 19, 2017)

A color calibration tool for monitor I think can be used for non-Gnome & non-KDE desktop environment...


----------



## james122333 (Jan 19, 2017)

Built it myself...

```
install: argyllcms python27  py27-numeric  py27-wxPython30

fetch [URL]https://displaycal.net/download/DisplayCAL.tar.gz[/URL]
tar xvf DisplayCAL.tar.gz
cd DisplayCAL-*
./setup.py build_py
./setup.py build_ext -I/usr/local/include:/usr/include
./setup.py build_clib
./setup.py build_scripts
./setup.py install
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2017)

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------

